# [German NR] 11.89 OH Average (11.22 without counting +2) || Cornelius Dieckmann



## Yes We Can! (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know how to feel about this: on the one hand I finally managed to break my old average NR of 12.56 with a really nice time, but on the other hand it would possibly have been the new European record average (11.37 at the moment) without the +2. Why did I have to try to do U2' instead of playing it safe and doing U' U'? Oh well, you can always theorise afterwards and say 'this would have happened' and 'I should have done that' and so forth, and it doesn't change anything. In the end it's an 11.89 average, which, as I said, is in itself a nice time.

Little side explanation of the first LL: I could have done the normal OLL – R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' – but I decided after the first four moves to do CLL instead – R U R' U' R' F R F' – and hope for a three-edge-cycle ELL, which I of course didn't get. Instead, I was left with an opposite two-flip, which is pretty bad for OH, as it includes a lot of M moves. Gambled too hard there.

Times: (13.63), 13.63+, 11.16, 10.88, (10.65)

Cube: GAN356 Air UM (purple GES)
Sponsored by GAN Cube.
https://www.gancube.com/

Camera: GoPro Hero4

Competition: Schwandorf Open 2017, final round.


----------

